# what Pyraminx should I get?



## tom0989123 (Thursday at 9:24 AM)

ok,

I know verry little about the Pyraminx all I know is that
I used to be able to solve one but I lost it when I moved 
house and I haven't see it since, then I forgot all the algs
and moved on to the 3x3 so how do I solve it and specifically 
what one should I get? my budget is £32 but I don't want to spend it all.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Thursday at 9:51 AM)

the Gan pyraminx enhanced is by far the best pyraminx in my opinion. Don’t ever get the yuxin little magic M as the quality control is very poor, especially the later batches. The yuxin little magic m pyraminx is completely trash in terms of quality control, and I’m going to tell you why. When I got my first yuxin little magic m pyraminx, it was totally fine with green internal pieces. However, I accidentally spilled some super glue on it and made it not competition legal. Then, I ordered another one. More than half of the pieces have visible scratches on the surface, which is not usible in competitions. Some pieces even have serious damage that some of the edge pieces looked like being saw by a knife. Then, I thought of exchanging the pieces, but unfortunately the colour scheme is very different from the first one I got. It became ugly with dull blue and yellow, and a weirdly bright red. Also, the internal pieces had mixed colours. Due to the different colour and serious scratches and damages, I had to order the third one. Then, the third one came with ball bearings. Surprisingly, it does not have any damage, just that it turns a lot worse than the magnetic version. I ended up giving it to a friend who is just starting out cubing. Then, I ordered the forth one. It is almost the same story as the second one, where there many of the pieces have visible scratches and some edges even have serious damage that some of the edge pieces looked like being saw by a knife. It also came with internal pieces of mixed colours, and I can pretty much confirm that the second one I got was not an individual case. Fortunately, after combining all 3 of the yuxin little magic m pyraminx that I had, I got a yuxin little magic m pyraminx that is usible in competitions. However, I have already got the gan enhanced pyraminx along with my forth yuxin little magic pyraminx, and I found it to be a lot better than the yuxin little magic m pyraminx. Even though the yuxin little magic m pyraminx has good enough corner cutting, it takes a lot more force to cut through even for smaller angles. The gan is a lot more smoother and enjoyable to use. And of course, the gan pyraminx won’t have the serious quality control issues that the yuxin little magic m pyraminx have, as the gan is known as the cubing company with the best quality control in the world. The gan enhanced is definitely my main over the yuxin little magic m pyraminx, bell v1 and the rs pyraminx.

You may also refer to this thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-pyraminx-2022.88562/


----------



## tom0989123 (Thursday at 9:58 AM)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> the Gan pyraminx enhanced is by far the best pyraminx in my opinion. Don’t ever get the yuxin little magic M as the quality control is very poor, especially the later batches. The yuxin little magic m pyraminx is completely trash in terms of quality control, and I’m going to tell you why. When I got my first yuxin little magic m pyraminx, it was totally fine with green internal pieces. However, I accidentally spilled some super glue on it and made it not competition legal. Then, I ordered another one. More than half of the pieces have visible scratches on the surface, which is not usible in competitions. Some pieces even have serious damage that some of the edge pieces looked like being saw by a knife. Then, I thought of exchanging the pieces, but unfortunately the colour scheme is very different from the first one I got. It became ugly with dull blue and yellow, and a weirdly bright red. Also, the internal pieces had mixed colours. Due to the different colour and serious scratches and damages, I had to order the third one. Then, the third one came with ball bearings. Surprisingly, it does not have any damage, just that it turns a lot worse than the magnetic version. I ended up giving it to a friend who is just starting out cubing. Then, I ordered the forth one. It is almost the same story as the second one, where there many of the pieces have visible scratches and some edges even have serious damage that some of the edge pieces looked like being saw by a knife. It also came with internal pieces of mixed colours, and I can pretty much confirm that the second one I got was not an individual case. Fortunately, after combining all 3 of the yuxin little magic m pyraminx that I had, I got a yuxin little magic m pyraminx that is usible in competitions. However, I have already got the gan enhanced pyraminx along with my forth yuxin little magic pyraminx, and I found it to be a lot better than the yuxin little magic m pyraminx. Even though the yuxin little magic m pyraminx has good enough corner cutting, it takes a lot more force to cut through even for smaller angles. The gan is a lot more smoother and enjoyable to use. And of course, the gan pyraminx won’t have the serious quality control issues that the yuxin little magic m pyraminx, as the gan is known as the cubing company with the best quality control in the world. The gan enhanced is definitely my main over the yuxin little magic m pyraminx, bell v1 and the rs pyraminx.
> 
> You may also refer to this thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-pyraminx-2022.88562/


ok so,

get the Gan pyraminx enhanced.


----------



## tom0989123 (Thursday at 10:02 AM)

what about the 
GAN PYRAMINX M (ENHANCED)​
I prefer magnetised cubes their easier to control.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Thursday at 10:03 AM)

tom0989123 said:


> what about the
> GAN PYRAMINX M (ENHANCED)​
> I prefer magnetised cubes their easier to control.


That’s the same, gan pyraminxes only comes magnetic


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Thursday at 10:14 AM)

tom0989123 said:


> ok,
> 
> I know verry little about the Pyraminx all I know is that
> I used to be able to solve one but I lost it when I moved
> ...


If it fits into ur budget then get the moyu weilong (magnetic) do not get the maglev as it is to fast
If not get a yuxin little magic


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Thursday at 10:21 AM)

Most of the other top pyraminxes have different issues (but no where as bad as the yuxin little magic m pyraminx). For example, the weilong m pyraminx turns quite well but it has slow tips. It also need setting up to be good unlike the gan which is competition ready ootb. The yj mgc evo pyraminx turns well, has good tips, but has very bad grips as it uses frosted plastic. I have heard from some top pyraminxers that they got a cube drop in every 2 solves on average on the yj mgc evo pyraminx. The weilong pyraminx maglev is extremely fast like a fidget spinner that even people with top tps found it too uncontrollable to use, even though it has better tips than the standard weilong m pyraminx. The gan standard pyraminx has less magnets than the enhanced version, and even though it is cheaper than the enhanced version, I would say go for the enhanced version as it is a lot more stable. The ShengShou mr. M Pyraminx requires extensive setup, so unless you are having it set up by pro pyraminxers, I wouldn’t recommend getting it. It sometimes even comes with wrong colour scheme with 2 colours swapped. For the yuxin little magic M pyraminx, even though the setup needed is no where as extensive as on the mr. M, the later batches are absolute trash. For the bell v1 and v2, they are quite old already, and even though they were revolutionary at the time when they just came out, they do not corner cut as well compared to some other modern pyraminxes.


----------



## fdskljgrie (Thursday at 12:57 PM)

i find the rs pyraminx to be good


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Thursday at 1:02 PM)

fdskljgrie said:


> i find the rs pyraminx to be good


I prefer it over the yuxin little magic M, but I think the gan is better and I average 2 seconds faster on the gan than on the rs


----------



## tom0989123 (Thursday at 8:14 PM)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> That’s the same, gan pyraminxes only comes magnetic


thanks for the help.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Thursday at 10:41 PM)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> the Gan pyraminx enhanced is by far the best pyraminx in my opinion. Don’t ever get the yuxin little magic M as the quality control is very poor, especially the later batches. The yuxin little magic m pyraminx is completely trash in terms of quality control, and I’m going to tell you why. When I got my first yuxin little magic m pyraminx, it was totally fine with green internal pieces. However, I accidentally spilled some super glue on it and made it not competition legal. Then, I ordered another one. More than half of the pieces have visible scratches on the surface, which is not usible in competitions. Some pieces even have serious damage that some of the edge pieces looked like being saw by a knife. Then, I thought of exchanging the pieces, but unfortunately the colour scheme is very different from the first one I got. It became ugly with dull blue and yellow, and a weirdly bright red. Also, the internal pieces had mixed colours. Due to the different colour and serious scratches and damages, I had to order the third one. Then, the third one came with ball bearings. Surprisingly, it does not have any damage, just that it turns a lot worse than the magnetic version. I ended up giving it to a friend who is just starting out cubing. Then, I ordered the forth one. It is almost the same story as the second one, where there many of the pieces have visible scratches and some edges even have serious damage that some of the edge pieces looked like being saw by a knife. It also came with internal pieces of mixed colours, and I can pretty much confirm that the second one I got was not an individual case. Fortunately, after combining all 3 of the yuxin little magic m pyraminx that I had, I got a yuxin little magic m pyraminx that is usible in competitions. However, I have already got the gan enhanced pyraminx along with my forth yuxin little magic pyraminx, and I found it to be a lot better than the yuxin little magic m pyraminx. Even though the yuxin little magic m pyraminx has good enough corner cutting, it takes a lot more force to cut through even for smaller angles. The gan is a lot more smoother and enjoyable to use. And of course, the gan pyraminx won’t have the serious quality control issues that the yuxin little magic m pyraminx have, as the gan is known as the cubing company with the best quality control in the world. The gan enhanced is definitely my main over the yuxin little magic m pyraminx, bell v1 and the rs pyraminx.
> 
> You may also refer to this thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-pyraminx-2022.88562/


It’s unfortunate that Yuxin’s quality control decreased significantly. I love my Steven’s Little, but I know that production changes forced it to become discontinued. I definitely agree that the gan is a safe choice without quality control issues. I have heard there were some issues with MoYus breaking, and my friend actually had the core of her pyraminx snap. One thing I criticize the Gan for are its limited tension settings, which require one to purchase more parts for better customization (though I think the enhanced version comes with these pieces).


----------



## abunickabhi (Yesterday at 4:50 AM)

Gan pyraminx is very good. Avoid the Gan MAGLEV pyraminx though.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Yesterday at 5:40 AM)

tom0989123 said:


> ok,
> 
> I know verry little about the Pyraminx all I know is that
> I used to be able to solve one but I lost it when I moved
> ...


i have a qiyi mfg pyra, great for beginners. but alot of people recommend the xman bell v2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Yesterday at 5:46 AM)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> i have a qiyi mfg pyra, great for beginners. but alot of people recommend the xman bell v2


Bell is quite outdated now


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Yesterday at 7:20 AM)

abunickabhi said:


> Gan pyraminx is very good. Avoid the Gan MAGLEV pyraminx though.


Does it even exist?


----------



## abunickabhi (Yesterday at 7:21 AM)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Does it even exist?


Yes Gan Maglev exists. I used it at my last comp, it overshoots a lot.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Yesterday at 7:27 AM)

abunickabhi said:


> Yes Gan Maglev exists. I used it at my last comp, it overshoots a lot.


Do you mean the moyu weilong maglev with purple internals?


----------

